# L mouillé



## tie-break

Bonjour,
lors de mon apprentissage du français on m'a fait apprendre par coeur les mots qu'il faut prononcer avec un double ll mouillé pour les différencier des ceux qu'on prononce comme le mot "ville". 
Ce que j'aimerais savoir est s'il existe bien une règle ou une explication pour pouvoir comprendre pourquoi dit-on "ville" et pourquoi dit on "bouteille", surtout pour les mots qui ont une terminaison identique comme ceux-ci.
Merci.


----------



## joleen

http://french.about.com/od/pronunciation/a/ll.htm


----------



## Crescent

Bonsoir à vous! 

Tie-break, j'aime bien votre question! En fait, je me suis souvent rendue compte de cela en français aussi, et je me suis toujours demandé, comme vous, s'il y avait cien un règle pour savoir comment faut-il prononcer lequel des deux. 
Un grand merci à Joleen pour nous avoir éclairé le problème!   Ca fera autre chose à ajouter à mon: H aspiré, H muet.


----------



## itka

Hello  Stef !  

Je ne vois pas trop quel est le problème... Tu dis qu'on t'a fait apprendre des listes de mots ? Je suis perplexe...

Les sons : -ail/-aille, eil/-eille, -uille, -euil/-euille, -ouil/-ouille se prononcent toujours *mouillés* :

portail, chandail, ail, 
fiançailles, funérailles, maille,

soleil, vermeil, réveil
corbeille, réveiller, oreille

aiguille... (y en-a-t'il d'autres..?)

cerfeuil, fauteuil, deuil,
veuillez, feuille
oeil et oeillet se prononcent de la même façon, malgré l'orthographe

fenouil, 
grenouille, fouiller, mouiller.

Lorsque l'orthographe est simplement -ille : je ne trouve que des mots qui se prononcent avec un* l mouillé*, *sauf ville *qui se prononce comme île (comme s'il n'y avait qu'un seul *l*)
famille, gentille, fille, vanille, pupille, habiller, ciller, babiller, briller, etc ....

J'ai beau me creuser les méninges, vraiment, je n'en vois pas d'autre... Peux-tu me donner des exemples ? Il y a peut-être toute une série que j'oublie


----------



## scriptum

Ville, mille, tranquille...  "C'est correct. Assieds-toi".


----------



## itka

Tu as raison, Scriptum, j'y ai pensé après avoir fermé mon ordinateur 
Voilà trois mots où le l se prononce comme s'il était seul. J'y ajoute la série des nombres : million, milliard, billion, sur le modèle de mille.

S'il n'y en a pas d'autres, ça n'en fait pas trop à retenir


----------



## CapnPrep

itka a raison, mais il faut faire les choses systématiquement. J'ai fait une recherche rapide sur toutes les formes contenant la séquence "-_ill_+voyelle-". Il y en a exactement 1600 dans le Petit Robert.

Toutes les formes en _-illaire_ (/ _-illarité_) se prononcent avec [l] : 
ancillaire, axillaire, bacillaire, fibrillaire (aussi [fibʀijɛʀ]), mamillaire, maxillaire, papillaire, pupillaire, sigillaire, vexillaire

À _mille_, _ville_, _tranquille_, il faudrait ajouter les mots suivants avec [l] (pas mal de termes scientifiques et autres noms de plantes vraiment peu connus, je ne les donne pas tous ici) :

abbevillien, achillée, bacille, barillet (aussi [baʀijɛ]), bidonville, billevesée, bougainvillée, clémenvilla, codicille, cyrillique, decauville, distiller (distillerie, distillation, …), fibrille (aussi [fibʀij]),  fringillidés, gille, Gilles, imbécillité (« on écrirait mieux _imbécilité_ »), lilliputien, maroilles, maxille, pénicilline, pupille (aussi [pypij]), pusillanime, scille, spirillose (mais _spirille_ [spiʀij]), stillation, tillandsie, vaciller (aussi [vasije]), vanilline,  vaudeville, verticille, vexille, vieux-lille, villafranchien, village, villégiature, villeux, zorille (aussi [zɔʀij])

Comme on l'a déjà dit, sur le modèle de _million_ : billion, trillion, quatrillion/quadrillion, quintillion, sextillion, …

Les formes en "_ill-_", qui sont là un peu par hasard : illégal, illicite, illico, illisible, illogique, illusion (désillusion), …

Les mots empruntés gardent le [l] : fillér, lapilli, schilling, tephillin, thriller, villa, williams, … Le « _l_ mouillé » espagnol est généralement réalisé comme [j] en français : cigarillo, guérilla, manzanilla, tortilla (mais, par ex. _chinchilla_ [ʃɛ̃ʃila]).


----------



## scriptum

Il parait que je l'ai échappé belle. 1600 mots au lieu de trois. C'est sans doute ce qu'on fait apprendre par coeur aux mauvais garçons qui ne se brossent pas les dents.


----------



## Kolan

CapnPrep said:


> Le « _l_ mouillé » espagnol est généralement réalisé comme [j] en français : cigarillo, guérilla, manzanilla, tortilla (mais, par ex. _chinchilla_ [ʃɛ̃ʃila]).


J'ai cru que tous les mots empruntés de l'espagnol garderont le "-ll-" mouillé peu importe les voyelles ambiantes.


----------



## itka

Ah, d'accord !  C'est bien ce que je craignais ! J'ai oublié de regarder dans tous les placards ! 
Pas d'affolement, cependant  Un grand nombre de ces mots m'étaient totalement inconnus, ainsi je pense qu'à une bonne proportion de Français !

Juste pour info, je garderais :
- *ville, mille* (et les autres nombres) *tranquille*
- bidonville (et éventuellement les composés de -ville comme villégiature ou village, et tous les noms ... de villes : Charleville, Granville, Villefranche, etc...)
- clémenvilla, codicille, distiller, lilliputien, pénicilline, maxillaire, bacille,
- et les adjectifs qui *doublent le -l *avec le préfixe privatif : illégal, illégitime, etc..
Je crois que si vous connaissez ceux-là, c'est plus que suffisant !


----------



## dolanf

J'ai un doute sur le nom du peintre Millet: je l'ai toujours prononcé avec  "l" mouillé, mais je viens d'écouter un, qui devrait parler bien le français, dire Millet comme mille. Je sais que souvent avec les noms propres il n'y a pas de règles, comment faut-il prononcer dans ce cas?

Merci


----------



## itka

Bienvenue sur WR, dolanf !
C'est une bonne question et je te remercie de la poser... 

Personnellement, j'ai toujours prononcé M*iy*et mais je l'ai entendu très récemment aussi  sous la forme "Mi-let"...Comme tu le dis, pour les noms propres, pas de prononciation obligatoire. Il faudrait savoir comment le peintre souhaitait qu'on prononce son nom... mais je n'ai pas trouvé l'information...


----------



## Canard

Il y a aussi la ville Lille et le nom Gille.


----------



## dolanf

itka said:


> Bienvenue sur WR, dolanf !
> C'est une bonne question et je te remercie de la poser...
> 
> Personnellement, j'ai toujours prononcé M*iy*et mais je l'ai entendu très récemment aussi  sous la forme "Mi-let"...Comme tu le dis, pour les noms propres, pas de prononciation obligatoire. Il faudrait savoir comment le peintre souhaitait qu'on prononce son nom... mais je n'ai pas trouvé l'information...



Merci de l'information et du bienvenue


----------



## L.J90

Est-ce le 'l' dans le mot *recroqueviller* est mouillé? 

merci d'avance


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Oui, il l'est.


----------



## Franck SAINT-ANDRE

CapnPrep said:


> Les formes en "_ill-_", qui sont là un peu par hasard : illégal, illicite, illico, illisible, illogique, illusion (désillusion), …



Bonjour,

permettez moi de corriger un de vos propos. Les formes en "ill-", ne sont pas un peu la par hasard (du hasard dans notre langue il y en a pas tant que ça).
Je m'explique ,peut on qualifier de hasard ce qui définit notre langue, je parle de l'étymologie.
Car vous citez "illégale", très bien. Un hasard "ill-"?
Non bien sur, car vous aurez tous constatez que dans illégal, il y a "LEGAL"!
Tiens donc légal avec "il" devant, qui vient en latin de l'opposition.
Je vous fais la même pour illicite, qui se compose de "licite" avec comme ajout "il" de l'opposition. Je me passe de vous faire tous ceux qui sont comme tel. (illisible, illogique, etc)
Parlons d' "illico", qui étymologiquement, viens de "locus" (lieu) et "in" en latin, qui littéralement peut se dire, "en ce lieu" d'où la signification "immédiatement", car si on est en ce lieu tout ce qu'on fait ou dit est fait en l'instant, en ce lieu.

Reste illusion et là ben je crois que c'est le pompon, en latin et étymologiquement, nous avons le préfixe "in-" qui devient "il" devant un L et qui signifie "dans" et le verbe "ludere" qui signifie "jouer".
Donc une illusion est "in-" "ludere" qui peut se traduire par "l'action de se jouer".

Voilà j'espère avoir "élucidé" ce fantastique "hasard" de notre si belle langue.

Rappelons que le français doit sa complexité et ses "mystères" et ses "hasard" au multiples brassages, dont est issue notre culture.
Latin, gaulois, franc, arabe....
Il est impressionnant de voir le nombre et la nature (usuelle) de mots qui ne sont pas "français", sirop, hasard (arabe), boue, char, glaise, ruche (gaulois) (D'ailleurs à savoir, que nos amis romains ont emprunté aux gaulois certains de leur mots, qui n'existaient pas dans leur langue, référence au tonneau (invention gauloise ^^).

sur ceux Amicalement je vous laisse vous amusez avec les hasards (pardon en français ça donne les aleas-heuu en latin...-) de la langue française.

Psykanar


----------



## mmagic

Apparemment après avoir vu les réponses la regle générale est plus simple;

*ll mouillés     : *[vocale qui ne fait pas partie d'un son qui bloque/consone qui ne bloque pas]ill-
ll non mouillés: [consonne qui bloque ou son qui bloque ou vide]ill-

vocale qui fait partie d'un son qui bloque: _tranquille  -  [qu] prononcé k_

_consonne qui ne bloque pas la pronunciation: f(car on siffle)
consonne qui bloque la pronunciation: c, b, p, d, t, r, l, m g, x, v_


----------



## itka

Je ne comprends pas bien ce que tu veux dire par "qui bloque la prononciation",mais, désolée, de toute façon, ça ne marche pas : si _tranquille_ se prononce avec un l "non mouillé" ce n'est pas le cas de _quille,_ où le l est mouillé...
Eh non... ce n'est pas si simple !


----------



## Maître Capello

D'accord avec itka. Je rangerais par ailleurs les consonne _r, l, m_ et _v_ parmi celles qui ne coupent pas le souffle. Donc en bref, non, il n'y a malheureusement pas de règle simple universelle.


----------

